# The IMF Will take XRP from Ripple soon



## cornerpath (Oct 1, 2021)

Ever since covid the IMF been stressing for A New financial monetary system and been Speaking about Gold standard. As some of you may known from my old blogs, back in 2019 the freemasons already gave the XRP community the coming plan which involves, The IMF adopting XRP, collapse the current system on purpose for A new monetary system which we know XRP will be the heart of this new system, XRP backed by GOLD,  America in chaos, Then Reset.     Luckily below you can see the 2019-2020 screenshots I still have of the tweeted inside info+ the recent 2021  post of the IMF themselves speaking on the monetary system


2019-2020



























2021


----------



## Costello (Oct 3, 2021)

it's a very nice list of predictions that ended up being wrong, thanks!  
keep it up my friend, for our greatest amusement. One day who knows one of these predictions may become reality!


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2021)

cornerpath you really like XRP....


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2021)

Flame said:


> View attachment 278588
> 
> 
> cornerpath you really like XRP....


It’s big brain crypto ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) 
These threads are always fun to read


----------



## linuxares (Oct 6, 2021)

2019... BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 6, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> It’s big brain crypto ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> These threads are always fun to read


Still waiting on this "Great Reset"... Going on a year now.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Still waiting on this "Great Reset"... Going on a year now.


You know it’s gonna happen because someone put “great” in front of “reset,” that’s all the evidence you should need to trust this will happen


----------



## laudern (Oct 10, 2021)

Xrp will easily reach $1000US a coin. I'm predicting that the SEC court case will be over by Wednesday or at the very latest, the following Wednesday. there is no way that the SEC want to hand over those documents which show them lying on the clarity of xrp, that must be done by the 15th and then made public by the 22nd of October. 

I've got 11300 xrp coins sitting and waiting. Those that miss out will be left in the dust. Crypto currency is the greatest redistribution of wealth that we will ever see in our lifetime.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 11, 2021)

Those aren't even predictions. It's nothing more than conspiracy theories.
And why XRP, out of all things? They could pick a cryptocurrency that's actually _good_, or more likely, make their own.


----------



## Costello (Oct 14, 2021)

laudern said:


> Xrp will easily reach $1000US a coin. I'm predicting that the SEC court case will be over by Wednesday or at the very latest, the following Wednesday. there is no way that the SEC want to hand over those documents which show them lying on the clarity of xrp, that must be done by the 15th and then made public by the 22nd of October.
> 
> I've got 11300 xrp coins sitting and waiting. Those that miss out will be left in the dust. Crypto currency is the greatest redistribution of wealth that we will ever see in our lifetime.


so which wednesday was that?


----------



## laudern (Oct 15, 2021)

Costello said:


> so which wednesday was that?


Wednesday just gone. This week will be very interesting. Xrp has strengthened over the week which has been nice to see.


----------

